

Tired of hotlinkers? - mdog
http://montaraventures.com/blog/2008/05/09/hotlinking-redux/

======
olefoo
Why be pissy about hotlinking, look at it as an advertising opportunity.

Someone hotlinking your photo is letting you put your ad in their context. You
can use the [PT] flag to hand stuff off to a proxy that will composite a hot
pink URL over the image and make it memorable. Hotlinker gets images, you get
ad impressions everybody happy...

